# Cannot login to Windows Server 2003?



## btoth (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi,

Is anybody else having problems trying to access a network share on a Windows 2003 system?  I'm currently running Apache and IIS on Win2k3 for my webserver and can access it fine from any PC on my network.  However, on my Mac (10.3) I cannot login.  If I use Command+K to connect to the server I get "Could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct.".  If I try through browsing the network I get "The alias 'WEBSERVER' could not be opened because the original item could not be found." Even trying to telnet to it fails.

Any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## cmetom (Dec 16, 2003)

btoth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Is anybody else having problems trying to access a network share on a Windows 2003 system?  I'm currently running Apache and IIS on Win2k3 for my webserver and can access it fine from any PC on my network.  However, on my Mac (10.3) I cannot login.  If I use Command+K to connect to the server I get "Could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct.".  If I try through browsing the network I get "The alias 'WEBSERVER' could not be opened because the original item could not be found." Even trying to telnet to it fails.
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> Thanks.




i'm not sure, but you _may_ have to be part of the domain to access the 2k3 box shares... i found that when i took my new G3 to work to install the upgrades from the apple website.  i couldn't access any shares on the 2k3 domain controller box until i had "joined" the domain.

i can't acually remember how to to this, tho.. maybe someone else can help out there?


----------



## acarnera (Jan 26, 2004)

This might help.

The fix for file sharing turned out to be that Windows Server 2003 now digitally signs all SMB packets to prevent "man in the middle" attacks that intercept and modify packets. This feature breaks compatibility with all Samba versions prior to 3.0 (still in beta), which includes Apple's Windows file sharing (currently based on Samba 2.2.3a). So to allow Mac, Linux and other clients to connect to shares on a 2003 box, you (or your Windows server admin) will have to disable digital signing of SMB packets in the appropriate local or group permissions area depending on your server setup. After that, the old Finder -> Go -> Connect to Server... works like a charm. Whenever Samba 3.0 becomes stable enough for Apple to use it, you may want to turn packet-signing back on again.)


----------

